
It’s Time for Apple to Build a Less Addictive iPhone - usuallymatt
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/01/17/technology/apple-addiction-iphone.html?partner=rss&emc=rss
======
masterleep
I'd settle for a phone with some decent parental controls.

